# swaying mouse



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi two nights i.ve been up to feed my zoo and noticed one mouse swaying. Sort of anyway. Rhythmically moving his head and shoulders from side to side. First night i put my finger in his cage...but it was almost like he was in a trance. First night i broke him out of it and he seemed very startled. And skitty for a bit. Then calmed down. Last night i accidentally bumped the cage while i was watching him which caused him to snap out of it. Does anyone know what is causing it? Thanks xx


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Is he pink or red eyed by any chance?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Is he pink or red eyed by any chance?


Hes red/ruby Eyed.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Tis Relative Motion Parallax and is quite normal, just helps them focus.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

phew thanks guys! So love this site. Xx


----------



## dawnie24 (May 23, 2010)

i have a red eyed rat which is the same they cant see as much as the black eyed so they sway.x


----------



## lilian...x (May 31, 2010)

same as dawnie, one of my rats does it and at first it creeped me out a bit but then i read up on it and found out that it was normal


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I thought he'd had a stroke...so thats a relief!! XX


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Mad I had a white gerbil that did the same.. she had white eyes.. Just thought it was her unique personality..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Mad I had a white gerbil that did the same.. she had white eyes.. Just thought it was her unique personality..


WHITE EYES??? Seriously?? Is that just me in thinking thats very unusual?? Awww...very cute tho! Gerbil royalty! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> WHITE EYES??? Seriously?? Is that just me in thinking thats very unusual?? Awww...very cute tho! Gerbil royalty! xx


lmao.. i didn't mean that....:lol: lol Red eyes.. haha glad i went back to this now..lol you will all think i was mad.. haha....:eek6::eek6::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww yeah Angel is a pew she does it too  looks retarded


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> lmao.. i didn't mean that....:lol: lol Red eyes.. haha glad i went back to this now..lol you will all think i was mad.. haha....:eek6::eek6::lol:


LOL!!! Ok yes that makes more sense!! Very beautiful!! xx



Waterlily said:


> aww yeah Angel is a pew she does it too  looks retarded


 Brilliant! Thank you! xx


----------

